# The Year 2027



## Scot (Dec 6, 2004)

Another website for your entertainment. I must admit that it's not quite as good as the Molatar dragon site but it's still "out there."

Here you can learn why 2027 is the year of Christ's return.


http://mypeoplepc.com/members/year2027/agapaobibleresearchfellowship/


----------



## cupotea (Dec 6, 2004)

WEIRD.

In the timelines, he lists "The Aquarian Age Gospel of Jesus, the Christ of the Piscean Age" as Scripture along with the Gospel of Thomas.

Bizarre.

[Edited on 12-7-2004 by Steadfast]


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 6, 2004)

Another false prophet whose unbiblical presuppositions will get in the way.
maybe this date is for personal eschatology. The separation of his soul from his body.


----------



## Craig (Dec 6, 2004)

Paul, I think you missed the meat by taking that quote out of context...anyone is going to sound crazy when you just cut and paste. Perhaps I can help:

_Insert Conan O'Brien voice over_ "In the year twenty twenty seeeeeeevennn!"


> Ok here it is with great *boldest* the year2027 is the year of the return of Jesus Christ. Now no one can know the season, day, or even the hour but I tell you the very year with love and great *boldest*.
> 
> I do know this to be truth, first because God told me by way of Jesus Christ within me and second it's the 2,000 year since Jesus Christ went up in the air. Now *two establishes* his coming back but not by the single number but by 1,000 times it which is 2,000.
> 
> ...


The math is hard to follow...but hey, it's the wisdom of God putting the wisdom of man to shame (the poor grammar included!)

[Edited on 7-12-2004 by Craig]

[Edited on 7-12-2004 by Craig]


----------



## Craig (Dec 6, 2004)

But why laugh, Paul? Did you not read the other prophecies of this man? Here's one, and it's simply amazing. This will put to shame the wisdom of our Confessions and our hoity toity Reformed Theology!


> Does not a hug feel good from a loving brother or sister in the word but a hand to the face feels bad and hurts For the hug is right and the hitting with the hand is wrong


 (me after being hugged too hard)


----------



## daveb (Dec 6, 2004)

Why does he end everything "with a holy kiss"? That's just creepy!


----------



## Scot (Dec 6, 2004)

Paul,

Since your becoming so "spirit-filled" could you please interpret this for me.




> I took a test which told me it was not MS and than another spinal tap which should it to be stocks about 20 of them with a big one coming I could not get a job with medical



huh?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 7, 2004)

Same argument I heard in 1988, in a book '88 Reasons Why Jesus Is Coming In 1988'.

"I know I can't tell the season....I know I can't tell the hour....I know I can't tell the day....But I know the Year!!!!!!!"

I think it's 2112.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 7, 2004)

It's a palindrome - you must be right!


----------



## Scot (Dec 7, 2004)

> sure. Here is the meaning.
> 
> Seven years of great abundance are coming throughout the land of Egypt, but seven years of famine will follow them. Then all the abundance in Egypt will be forgotten, and the famine will ravage the land. The abundance in the land will not be remembered, because the famine that follows it will be so severe. The reason the dream was given to Pharaoh in two forms is that the matter has been firmly decided by God, and God will do it soon. "And now let Pharaoh look for a discerning and wise man and put him in charge of the land of Egypt. Let Pharaoh appoint commissioners over the land to take a fifth of the harvest of Egypt during the seven years of abundance. They should collect all the food of these good years that are coming and store up the grain under the authority of Pharaoh, to be kept in the cities for food. This food should be held in reserve for the country, to be used during the seven years of famine that will come upon Egypt, so that the country may not be ruined by the famine."



Thanks Paul, it's all clear to me now.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 7, 2004)

Go ahead and laugh you guys but just remember, they laughed at William Miller, the Jehovah Witnesses, Hal Lindsey, Harold Camping, Grant Jeffrey and Eric Von Daniken.

PS, and Red Skelton too. I don't know where he stood on last things but... they laughed at him.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey, I think Red Skelton was a calvinist.
I know Jimmy Stewart was.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 7, 2004)

Doesn't matter. There's a comet that's going to crash into the earth in 2006 according to some Bible codes types.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 7, 2004)

This is the best:



> My Theory
> 
> This is note on assumptions I belive to be true. I am written them down so others can learn from them of God's great love and plain for our lives.
> 
> ...



I need help with that one.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 8, 2004)

> 1) Every thing goes back to its frist state because of attack from a simular state, execp origion man and belivers after the return of Christ.




Let me help you Tom, this is basic.
In examining a proposition like this, it's important that the superficial characteristics of it's deceptively simple axiom should not be allowed to blind the reader into the more substantial fabrics of it's deeper motivations. I've said it as plainly as I can.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Same argument I heard in 1988, in a book '88 Reasons Why Jesus Is Coming In 1988'.
> 
> "I know I can't tell the season....I know I can't tell the hour....I know I can't tell the day....But I know the Year!!!!!!!"
> ...



If Christ returns in 2112 does that mean that Alex, Geddy, and Neil will go to heaven, even though they're sick existentialists?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 8, 2004)

Bob Larson use to talk to Alex in the late 80's and Bob thought Alex was saved. I thought those guys claimed to be Priests or something. Aren't they?
Alex..Geddy...Neil

In their heaven.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 8, 2004)

Yea Verily! 

And Jimmy Stewart and Red Skelton are both Calvinists now. For Sure!


----------



## Scot (Dec 8, 2004)

> Neil's the priest of drums.



Neil's awesome.


----------

